# KustomBuilders World



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

After last nites meeting with the homies.It inspired me to get back to building after about 4 1/2 yrs.So this morning i woke and my boy and I built the first build for us in 2010. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

x2


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

cool to see builders coming back  . Got any pics of your old builds ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you shoulda woke up this morning and shaved that porno mustasch lol :biggrin: 


naw im just playin foo, tell little homie to keep up the good work, and i hope to see more comein in the future


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks brothas for the support.  



> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jan 18 2010, 08:51 PM~16331909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have to look for them.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

heres my old caddy.I want to do a replica of it. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Cool, got jr. keeping the dream alive like his ol' man!  Baddass Brougham too bro!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 18 2010, 09:03 PM~16332088
> *Cool, got jr. keeping the dream alive like his ol' man!   Baddass Brougham too bro!
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 06:53 PM~16331941
> *Thanks brothas for the support.
> 
> i have to look for them.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2010, 09:11 PM~16332243
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 09:44 PM~16331827
> *After last nites meeting with the homies.It inspired me to get back to building after about 4 1/2 yrs.So this morning i woke and my boy and I built the first build for us in 2010. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see you and your son building!! Nice job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

glad to see you back at the bench.... even better to see you helping to keep the hobby alive with the next generation.. badass homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 18 2010, 09:44 PM~16332835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you my friends.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

glad to see you up on the bench. at your old age you will need knee surgury with all the time you spent under that motherfucker!!!!! hahahaha :boink: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 18 2010, 09:50 PM~16332950
> *glad to see you up on the bench. at your old age you will need knee surgury with all the time you spent under that motherfucker!!!!! hahahaha :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

future replica i want to do. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN KUSTOM BUILDERS BACK...I BETTER GET MY ASS TO BUILDING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 18 2010, 10:16 PM~16333392
> *DAMN KUSTOM BUILDERS BACK...I BETTER GET MY ASS TO BUILDING!!! :biggrin:
> *


you know it.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

hes back and with lots of support behind him from Down 2 Scale. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 10:25 PM~16333549
> *hes back and with lots of support behind him  from Down 2 Scale. :biggrin:
> *


amen to that bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 08:25 PM~16333549
> *hes back and with lots of support behind him  from Down 2 Scale. :biggrin:
> *


u do know im a be on ur ass fucker (no ****) about getting shit done cabron :biggrin: same way with like the other 3 too


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2010, 11:00 PM~16334187
> *u do know im a be on ur ass fucker (no ****) about getting shit done cabron  :biggrin: same way with like the other 3 too
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 09:06 PM~16334269
> *:0
> *


  CUT THE BS WE WANT PICS :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2010, 11:16 PM~16334441
> * CUT THE BS WE WANT PICS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

yea we want pics :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey KUSTOMBUILDER, were you part of the crew from Rollerz Only that did the ride with all the Lambo's and Lowriders?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Jan 19 2010, 12:10 AM~16335236
> *Hey KUSTOMBUILDER, were you part of the crew from Rollerz Only that did the ride with all the Lambo's and Lowriders?
> *


  when was this?


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 12:40 AM~16335517
> * when was this?
> *


Not to sure, I seen it on the Speed channel. I'll find it for you!

It came on the show called Super Cars Exposed, the name of the episode is called Los Angles Supercar Rally. It was exotics and lowriders going from one side of LA to the other side together. The air date was in 2008, but they re-ran it last month.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 07:55 PM~16331971
> *heres my old caddy.I want to do a replica of it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: nikka u better get to it than


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 19 2010, 08:26 AM~16336950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i know which one.lifestyle car club was involved too.no.i didnt go.i was working at the time.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lets see some pics of your builds carnal!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 19 2010, 11:12 AM~16338178
> *lets see some pics of your builds carnal!
> *


i left my hard drive at my inlaws.im going today to go get it.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 11:13 AM~16338824
> *i left my hard drive at my inlaws.im going today to go get it.
> *



so i take it no hard drive huuuuh  :twak:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 19 2010, 07:52 PM~16344066
> *so i take it no hard drive huuuuh   :twak:
> *


ill post a few pics in a bit.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

a few old ass pics i found.

marble green monte


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

My OG All American Big Body.I need to finish it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Resin Hearse and Limne day ill build them.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

This is one of my pride and joys.Real old build.Its even falling apart but i still love it.

My Guate 61.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

nice builds bro...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 19 2010, 09:22 PM~16345184
> *nice builds bro...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks bro but that all old shit.Time to break out the new stuff.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

this is my next one.Compton PD.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERES THE RAG?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 09:35 PM~16345346
> *WHERES THE RAG?
> *


im my safe.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

those are some bad ass rides, da monte is ssssswwwwwwwweeeeeeeeetttttttttt
but the vw bus is my fav. mybe you should show it at the citrus show in riverside the theme is vw this year,


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up joe


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 19 2010, 09:49 PM~16345515
> *those are some bad ass rides, da monte is ssssswwwwwwwweeeeeeeeetttttttttt
> but the vw bus is my fav. mybe you should show it at the citrus show in riverside the theme is vw this year,
> *


nah.thats all old shit.id rather build a new one.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Got some DOPE ass builds KB! :wow: :wow: :wow: I'm lovin' that VW bus! :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

yea it mybe and old model but its a new show. show all the youngsters what old skool is all about


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 06:55 PM~16331971
> *heres my old caddy.I want to do a replica of it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass bro - i thought you had a 4 door?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Jan 19 2010, 10:02 PM~16345704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro.i have a shit load more.just no camera right now.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 19 2010, 10:04 PM~16345740
> *bad ass bro - i thought you had a 4 door?
> *


i had a 4 door also. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

tight rides bro..... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 07:34 PM~16345341
> *this is my next one.Compton PD.
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :ninja: :loco: - just fukin whicha bro, go ahead do the dam thing :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222+Jan 19 2010, 10:13 PM~16345867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx bro.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats on the comeback! Ive been here since 06 and havnt seen anything from you!! haha! J/p with ya! 

Did you ever get a big body or change your mind? (1:1)


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jan 19 2010, 10:44 PM~16346362
> *Congrats on the comeback! Ive been here since 06 and havnt seen anything from you!! haha! J/p with ya!
> 
> Did you ever get a big body or change your mind? (1:1)
> *


nah bro.that deal fell through.  
thx :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Getting the Compton PD ready as soon as the sun is out to paint it.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jan 19 2010, 10:54 PM~16346555
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 11:20 PM~16345161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this 64 and the bus, i think you sould show it also, old to you but new to others that never seen it before,nice builds bro,nice, :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 20 2010, 12:30 AM~16348028
> *i like this 64 and the bus, i think you sould show it also, old to you but new to others that never seen it before,nice builds bro,nice, :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

just ordered the decals from fowler. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Some sick ass rides in here bro!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2010, 01:16 AM~16348460
> *Some sick ass rides in here bro!!
> *


thanks bro.some sicker ones coming soon.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 09:22 PM~16348490
> *thanks bro.some sicker ones coming soon.
> *


i hope so


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 20 2010, 02:24 AM~16348865
> *i hope so
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 05:18 AM~16345134
> *My OG All American Big Body.I need to finish it.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 06:06 PM~16354752
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dammit.i wanted to paint but this dam rain wont let me.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 11:11 PM~16348424
> *just ordered the decals from fowler. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good start dave hope to see it done


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

was going to shoot some primer but it started to rain again. :angry:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2010, 12:01 PM~16364002
> *was going to shoot some primer but it started to rain again. :angry:
> *


I Know the problem...same here...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 12:11 AM~16348424
> *just ordered the decals from fowler. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 21 2010, 01:22 PM~16364204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam.i even has the spray can in my hand wheni went outside and it started to come down. :angry:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 07:55 PM~16331971
> *heres my old caddy.I want to do a replica of it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 shits nice, why did you get rid of it :twak:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 01:40 PM~16364372
> *:0 shits nice, why did you get rid of it :twak:
> *


it was a fuckin hopper.I couldnt have that as a daily.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2010, 12:41 PM~16364391
> *it was a fuckin hopper.I couldnt have that as a daily.
> *


How many inches?



no **** guey :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 01:45 PM~16364433
> *How many inches?
> no **** guey :angry:
> *


back bumper.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2010, 12:56 PM~16364526
> *back bumper.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 02:00 PM~16364561
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Took a chance a while ago when the rain stopped and started on the Compton PD lolo. :biggrin: 
I sprayed the Int.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2010, 09:01 PM~16381267
> *Took a chance a while ago when the rain stopped and started on the Compton PD lolo. :biggrin:
> I sprayed the Int.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2010, 08:01 PM~16381267
> *Took a chance a while ago when the rain stopped and started on the Compton PD lolo. :biggrin:
> I sprayed the Int.
> 
> ...


good start dave  :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2010, 08:01 PM~16381267
> *Took a chance a while ago when the rain stopped and started on the Compton PD lolo. :biggrin:
> I sprayed the Int.
> 
> ...


Thats gonna be a pretty fly cop car KB! :thumbsup: Every police car I been thrown in had dark seats...  Don't forget to put that front seat back so the perp ain't got no room to sit straight! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Jan 22 2010, 11:06 PM~16381877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 23 2010, 01:01 AM~16382862
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like gray vinal seats, looks good. I've seen some cop cars like that. 

Where's the body?? Its cold here and i just got done spraying 2 burb bodys and a jeep. No excuse for me, i've got a small heater in the garage to keep me warm. :thumbsup: 

Check your pm's!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2010, 09:38 AM~16364354
> *dam.i even has the spray can in my hand wheni went outside and it started to come down. :angry:
> *


i hate when that shit happens....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 23 2010, 02:05 AM~16383226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: im starting slow.the body will get sprayed this week.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Gonna spray the body today before the rains come. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 08:49 AM~16415424
> *Gonna spray the body today before the rains come. :0
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 24 2010, 05:22 AM~16392267
> *  :biggrin:
> *


spraying it primer right now before i leave.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 11:21 AM~16416156
> *spraying it primer right now before i leave.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 26 2010, 02:36 PM~16417576
> *:0
> *


ill post pics of the primered body when i get home. :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 01:39 PM~16417615
> *ill post pics of the primered body when i get home. :biggrin:
> *


 :x:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 26 2010, 02:49 PM~16417753
> *:x:
> *


 :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 01:52 PM~16417791
> *:0
> *


who needed the malwarebytes?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 26 2010, 02:53 PM~16417809
> *who needed the malwarebytes?
> *


yes.1.38


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 01:54 PM~16417818
> *yes.1.38
> *


Huh??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 26 2010, 02:55 PM~16417827
> *Huh??
> *


malwarebytes 1.38


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 01:56 PM~16417838
> *malwarebytes 1.38
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.38 Keygen 








Malwarebytes Anti-Malware is an anti-malware application that can thoroughly remove even the most advanced malware. It includes a number of features, including a built in protection monitor that blocks malicious processes before they even start. Malwarebytes Anti-Malware monitors every process and stops malicious processes before they even start. The Realtime Protection Module uses our advanced heuristic scanning technology which monitors your system to keep it safe and secure. In addition, we have implemented a threats center which will allow you to keep up to date with the latest malware threats.

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware is considered to be the next step in the detection and removal of malware. We compiled a number of new technologies that are designed to quickly detect, destroy, and prevent malware. Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware can detect and remove malware that even the most well-known Anti-Virus and Anti-Malware applications on the market today cannot.

Key Features:

- Support for Windows 2000, XP, and Vista.
- Light speed quick scanning.
- Ability to perform full scans for all drives.
- Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware Protection Module. (requires registration)
- Database updates released daily.
- Quarantine to hold threats and restore them at your convenience.
- Ignore list for both the scanner and Protection Module.
- Freeware Settings to enhance your Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware performance.
- A small list of extra utilities to help remove malware manually.
- Multi-lingual support.
- Works together with other anti-malware utilities.
- Command line support for quick scanning.
- Context menu integration to scan files on demand.

Version 1.38 (June 17th, 2009)

1. (FIXED) Minor issue with updating.
2. (FIXED) Certain types of freezing during full and quick scans.
3. (FIXED) Problem with Estonian language and installer.
4. (FIXED) Certain folders showing up as files in results list.
5. (FIXED) Scan time improperly displayed if Abort Scan clicked after Pause Scan.
6. (FIXED) Error during loading log files after database update.
7. (FIXED) Issues with freezing in protection mode. Certain conflicts with anti-virus software.
8. (ADDED) Some proxy support, please see /proxy command line parameter.
9. (ADDED) New command line parameters: /logtofolder, /logtofile (see help file)

http://rapidshare.com/files/245773304/Malw....38_by_Luis.rar

*do not do updates until you activated the serial number the Keygen gives you. Copy and paste the serial number the keygen gave you then close the Keygen before you submit it otherwise it wont recognize it  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 26 2010, 02:49 PM~16417753
> *:x:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 02:07 PM~16417961
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: come paint my rims since you feel like painting :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 26 2010, 03:25 PM~16418159
> *:cheesy: come paint my rims since you feel like painting :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 26 2010, 03:40 PM~16418305
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 02:32 PM~16418223
> *:0
> *


This post has been edited by *kustombuilder:* Today, 02:32 PM

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 26 2010, 03:45 PM~16418353
> *This post has been edited by kustombuilder: Today, 02:32 PM
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 02:48 PM~16418384
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn its raining already :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 26 2010, 03:55 PM~16418436
> *damn its raining already :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: but at least i had time to primer the body.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 03:24 PM~16419308
> *:cheesy: but at least i had time to primer the body.
> *


so wheres the pics :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 26 2010, 05:41 PM~16419478
> *so wheres the pics :biggrin:
> *


look back a page.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 03:59 PM~16419695
> *look back a page.
> *


ohhh must a missed a page :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 26 2010, 08:59 PM~16422267
> *ohhh must a missed a page :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 01:07 PM~16417961
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0   keep it up bro :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 26 2010, 09:02 PM~16422333
> *:0     keep it up bro  :cheesy:
> *


  im working on it right now. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Mocked it up to get a idea on how it will look.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice build lookin good, u got any kits u wanna sell, pm me bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 27 2010, 06:51 PM~16432572
> *nice build lookin good, u got any kits u wanna sell, pm me bro
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: UPDATES :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 29 2010, 01:12 PM~16451856
> *:biggrin: UPDATES :0
> *


im getting back on it as soon as this flu is gone.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2010, 11:17 AM~16451913
> *im getting back on it as soon as this flu is gone.
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2010, 12:17 PM~16451913
> *im getting back on it as soon as this flu is gone.
> *


you caught the swine flu again? :0 :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

got any update pictures of the police car or Divyyne :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 1 2010, 03:36 PM~16478146
> *got any update pictures of the police car or Divyyne :biggrin:
> *


X 2!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 1 2010, 12:38 PM~16478162
> *X 2!
> *


X3! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

where the F is KB? :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 06:05 AM~16570420
> *where the F is KB? :dunno:
> *


i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 07:05 AM~16570420
> *where the F is KB? :dunno:
> *



hes beating off somewhere ....dbl gave that guy bad habits


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2010, 08:07 AM~16581253
> *hes beating off somewhere ....dbl gave that guy bad habits
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WAIT! WAT!!? :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2010, 09:07 AM~16581253
> *hes beating off somewhere ....dbl gave that guy bad habits
> *


you dont have pics to prove it. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 12 2010, 08:49 PM~16598595
> *you dont have pics to prove it. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.im so busy i need to make time to build. :angry:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Join the club.... You can make the plaques... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 12 2010, 09:49 PM~16598595
> *you dont have pics to prove it. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

So i have been challenged by the club to build this chopper by our next meeting on Mar 20th. :0


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2010, 03:54 AM~16675858
> *So i have been challenged by the club to build this chopper by our next meeting on Mar 20th. :0
> 
> 
> ...


Stop typin and start buildin homboy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 21 2010, 02:05 AM~16675912
> *Stop typin and start buildin homboy!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 21 2010, 12:05 AM~16675912
> *Stop typin and start buildin homboy!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2010, 12:54 AM~16675858
> *So i have been challenged by the club to build this chopper by our next meeting on Mar 20th. :0
> 
> 
> ...


judging by your height your gonna be riding this one :cheesy: 



no **** :angry:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 21 2010, 12:36 AM~16676026
> *judging by your height your gonna be riding this one :cheesy:
> no **** :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 21 2010, 02:36 AM~16676026
> *judging by your height your gonna be riding this one :cheesy:
> no **** :angry:
> *


dont hate. :angry:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2010, 01:54 AM~16675858
> *So i have been challenged by the club to build this chopper by our next meeting on Mar 20th. :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :rimshot: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2010, 11:56 AM~16678171
> *dont hate. :angry:
> *


 :happysad: you know you laughed :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 21 2010, 01:34 PM~16678415
> *:happysad: you know you laughed :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

put in a lil work on the chopper. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 09:25 PM~16695646
> *put in a lil work on the chopper. :biggrin:
> *


PICS BRO :biggrin: we need proof :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 22 2010, 11:44 PM~16695983
> *PICS BRO :biggrin: we need proof :0
> *


 :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 22 2010, 10:44 PM~16695983
> *PICS BRO :biggrin: we need proof :0
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 22 2010, 11:49 PM~16696052
> *X2 :cheesy:
> *


fuck.let me get my camera. :angry:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 10:50 PM~16696061
> *fuck.let me get my camera. :angry:
> *


with your slow ass internet we wont get the pictures till next week


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 22 2010, 11:54 PM~16696118
> *with your slow ass internet we wont get the pictures till next week
> *


why you hating on my dial up? :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 09:48 PM~16696038
> *:0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 10:57 PM~16696177
> *why you hating on my dial up? :angry:
> *


you'll get faster connections doing smoke signals :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 22 2010, 10:59 PM~16696216
> *you'll get faster connections doing smoke signals :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 22 2010, 09:54 PM~16696118
> *with your slow ass internet we wont get the pictures till next week
> *


he must have verizon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 22 2010, 11:02 PM~16696255
> *he must have verizon :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 22 2010, 11:01 PM~16696236
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


*supp Chawp.ulin*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 11:11 PM~16696370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: i thought you said you were working on it?
Looks like you just opened the box


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:25 AM~16696488
> *:scrutinize: i thought you said you were working on it?
> Looks like you just opened the box
> *


i cant do much till tomarrow when i start painting it.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 11:26 PM~16696496
> *i cant do much till tomarrow when i start painting it.
> *


you better knock on wood they said it might rain tomorrow :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:27 AM~16696505
> *you better knock on wood they said it might rain tomorrow :0
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 11:30 PM~16696544
> *:0  :angry:
> *


your gonna have to bust out your spray booth :cheesy:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 09:53 PM~16346535
> *Getting the Compton PD ready as soon as the sun is out to paint it.
> 
> 
> ...


looks real sick ,and im like :drama:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder+Feb 23 2010, 12:33 AM~16696571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Feb 22 2010, 11:08 PM~16696329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 23 2010, 10:49 PM~16707786
> *sup pinche  :cheesy:                      muuuuurafuka I REPO YO SHIIT  :happysad:
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: i was a repoman :angry:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Just got home.gonna try to put in a lil work on the chopper. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Apr 10 2010, 07:23 PM~17154596
> *:drama:
> *


I was able to put in a lil work today.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2010, 06:34 PM~17154659
> *I was able to put in a lil work today.
> *



   :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 11 2010, 12:08 PM~17159641
> *      :wow:
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2010, 06:34 PM~17154659
> *I was able to put in a lil work today.
> *


You know the rules pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 11 2010, 12:00 PM~17160192
> *
> You know the rules pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!] :0  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 11 2010, 12:24 PM~17160303
> *X2!!] :0    :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


X3!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

When I get home tonite I will post some.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2010, 12:32 PM~17160336
> *When I get home tonite I will post some.
> *


 :0 EXCUSES :angry: EXCUSES  I BET U FORGOT HOW TO BUILD A MODEL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 11 2010, 05:10 PM~17160523
> *:0 EXCUSES :angry: EXCUSES  I BET U FORGOT HOW TO BUILD A MODEL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *



:0 


:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 11 2010, 03:10 PM~17160523
> *:0 EXCUSES :angry: EXCUSES  I BET U FORGOT HOW TO BUILD A MODEL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Ya ya


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

x100!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

a progress pic on the chopper. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Updates :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2010, 10:51 PM~17165317
> *a progress pic on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 2 miles an hour but getting there no :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 13 2010, 08:57 AM~17177912
> *  2 miles an hour but getting there no  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


its gonna be done for his son's high school graduation :cheesy:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 13 2010, 12:58 PM~17179853
> *its gonna be done for his son's high school graduation  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 13 2010, 01:58 PM~17179853
> *its gonna be done for his son's high school graduation  :cheesy:
> *


well ya.he has to have something to get to prom in.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

WHERES MY GRILLE, FATTY!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 14 2010, 02:08 PM~17191490
> *WHERES MY GRILLE, FATTY!!!!
> *


its going to be across your cranium if you dont talk to me nice.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2010, 10:13 PM~17191544
> *its going to be across your cranium if you dont talk to me nice.
> *



:0 :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 15 2010, 10:37 AM~17200890
> *:0  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam.Now i have to help my daughter build this. :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Need to get Minibuilder on it. It'll get done quicker.  

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Apr 16 2010, 12:04 PM~17212600
> *Need to get Minibuilder on it. It'll get done quicker.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 16 2010, 11:01 AM~17212577
> *Dam.Now i have to help my daughter build this. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


for people use beans :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 16 2010, 02:02 PM~17213480
> *for people use beans :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 16 2010, 09:15 PM~17216469
> *:cheesy:
> *


updates... :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 19 2010, 07:50 AM~17235028
> *updates... :dunno:
> *


im on it this week.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2010, 07:56 AM~17235405
> *im on it this week.
> *


 :0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2010, 07:56 AM~17235405
> *im on it this week.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2010, 06:56 AM~17235405
> *im on it this week.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 19 2010, 03:36 PM~17238854
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2010, 07:56 AM~17235405
> *im on it this week.
> *


wheres the chopper foo!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 4 2010, 11:30 AM~17386873
> *wheres the chopper foo!
> *


it should be done soon.been real busy trying to hustle and pay the bills.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 4 2010, 10:32 AM~17386899
> *it should be done soon.been real busy trying to hustle and pay the bills.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 4 2010, 12:20 PM~17387410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY FOCKER WURS THE UPDATES ON THE CHOPPER FOOL :biggrin: AND DONT GIVE US NO EXCUSES JUST SAY U CANT BUILD IT :0 HAHAHA


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2010, 02:43 PM~17401143
> *HEY FOCKER WURS THE UPDATES ON THE CHOPPER FOOL  :biggrin: AND DONT GIVE US NO EXCUSES JUST SAY U CANT BUILD IT  :0 HAHAHA
> *


 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2010, 01:43 PM~17401143
> *HEY FOCKER WURS THE UPDATES ON THE CHOPPER FOOL  :biggrin: AND DONT GIVE US NO EXCUSES JUST SAY U CANT BUILD IT  :0 HAHAHA
> *


Remember KB said he didn't want to let the club down and shit like that! Hummmmmmmmm looks like he already did with the chopper!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 5 2010, 02:55 PM~17401897
> *Remember KB said he didn't want to let the club down and shit like that! Hummmmmmmmm looks like he already did with the chopper!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 throw us a pic of the wheel atleast to show us sum progress :biggrin: anything fool :uh: :happysad: hahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+May 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17402017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 5 2010, 03:16 PM~17402059
> *
> :wow:
> *


 :uh: ya sabia :uh:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 5 2010, 03:55 PM~17401897
> *Remember KB said he didn't want to let the club down and shit like that! Hummmmmmmmm looks like he already did with the chopper!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

M.I.A. :werd:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 10 2010, 06:41 PM~17447397
> *M.I.A. :werd:
> *


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 17 2010, 12:31 PM~17515731
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


I finally found the fender to the chopper so i'm going to get on it.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 06:37 PM~17518218
> *I finally found the fender to the chopper so i'm going to get on it.
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 03:37 PM~17518218
> *I finally found the fender to the chopper so i'm going to get on it.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 17 2010, 05:09 PM~17518538
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 04:33 PM~17518786
> *:cheesy:
> *


got to the Robledo topic in offtopic and check the 4th page your gonna get a good laugh


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 17 2010, 05:55 PM~17518997
> *got to the Robledo topic in offtopic and check the 4th page your gonna get a good laugh
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 17 2010, 04:39 PM~17518233
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Ready to join the D2S family? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 08:35 PM~17519417
> *Ready to join the D2S family? :biggrin:
> *


When you start building I'll start building again. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 02:37 PM~17518218
> *I finally found the fender to the chopper so i'm going to get on it.
> *


fucker u found it 2wks ago u shood've finished it along time ago :angry: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+May 17 2010, 06:43 PM~17519506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Im putting bodo on the fender right now.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 04:48 PM~17519563
> *:angry:
> :biggrin: Im putting 'bodo' on the fender right now.
> *



whats bono? never heard of "bono", please explain! :scrutinize:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 04:48 PM~17519563
> *:angry:
> [/qoute] I KNEW IT
> 
> ...


pics or it ain't happening we can't take ur werd no more lol.... nothin persnal


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 17 2010, 06:52 PM~17519597
> *whats bono?  never heard of "bono", please explain!  :scrutinize:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 17 2010, 07:23 PM~17519914
> *pics or it ain't happening we can't take ur werd no more lol.... nothin persnal
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

You guys think will look cool?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 06:44 PM~17520958
> *You guys think will look cool?
> 
> 
> ...


who's is it :biggrin: hahaha jk fool


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 05:38 PM~17520058
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


this looks familiar is'nt this the same pic on page 2 :biggrin: :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 05:38 PM~17520055
> *:boink:
> *




 oooooooooooo! i see :ugh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222+May 17 2010, 10:04 PM~17522185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

did mcba pendants ever get done? heartland show is in a few weeks and i like to have one some time this century.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 17 2010, 10:28 PM~17522494
> *did mcba pendants ever get done? heartland show is in a few weeks and i like to have one some time this century.....
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Fuck.I went into the garage and found all kinds of shit. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 18 2010, 01:18 PM~17527246
> *Fuck.I went into the garage and found all kinds of shit. :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 



break out foo :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2010, 11:26 AM~17527346
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> break out foo :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: im going to take pics of the shit im going to work on.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 09:44 PM~17522663
> *
> *


Was that a yes , no , get fucked , buy me a cheeseburger ? What the hell fool ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 18 2010, 12:11 PM~17527846
> *Was that a yes , no , get fucked , buy me a cheeseburger ? What the hell fool ?
> *


cheeseburger ? :cheesy: that was a yes.


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

I COULD USE MY GOODS TOO!! IT'S BEEN 3 MOUNTHS.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Worked on the chopper a lil. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 21 2010, 04:15 AM~17559853
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 21 2010, 03:15 AM~17559853
> *:0
> *



X2 :0 :wow:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 01:48 AM~17558683
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice build! So far.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 21 2010, 10:45 AM~17561862
> *Nice build! So far.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 21 2010, 05:59 PM~17565162
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

kb you still owe me $25 for painting ur bike!!..lol. nice color! duplicolor?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 21 2010, 06:26 PM~17565362
> *kb you still owe me $25 for painting ur bike!!..lol. nice color! duplicolor?
> *


 :0 you take food stamps?ya bro dupli. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HAHA..NOPE CASH ONLY!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 21 2010, 06:37 PM~17565481
> *HAHA..NOPE CASH ONLY!!.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Put in a lil more work on the chopper. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WTF!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 22 2010, 02:39 AM~17568432
> *Put in a lil more work on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz+May 22 2010, 09:50 AM~17570199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 11:39 PM~17568432
> *Put in a lil more work on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN NIKKA IT ONLY TOOK AGES BUT IT LOOKS TIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 22 2010, 02:22 PM~17571283
> *DAMN NIKKA IT ONLY TOOK AGES BUT IT LOOKS TIGHT  :cheesy:
> *


It's ok.I need new paints,glue and other stuff


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 22 2010, 04:24 PM~17571297
> *It's ok.I need new paints,glue and other stuff
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 22 2010, 04:33 PM~17571951
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 10:39 PM~17568432
> *Put in a lil more work on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



you makin me wanna build a bike now


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 23 2010, 08:35 PM~17581062
> *you makin me wanna build a bike now
> *



was up joe i think u n i should do a bike build off wat do say homie

4 weeks, should b ready for the next metting


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+May 23 2010, 09:59 PM~17581400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 22 2010, 01:24 PM~17571297
> *It's ok.I need new paints,glue and other stuff
> *


after 60 years in storage thats the only way to go now


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 24 2010, 01:26 PM~17586339
> *after 60 years in storage thats the only way to go now
> *



True!! :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 24 2010, 11:26 AM~17586339
> *after 60 years in storage thats the only way to go now
> *


 :wow:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 22 2010, 07:39 AM~17568432
> *Put in a lil more work on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THAT BIKE BRO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 24 2010, 01:53 PM~17587636
> *LIKE THAT BIKE BRO
> *


Thx bro :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 24 2010, 08:53 PM~17592421
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Primered the chopper.getting ready to lay some paint down. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Next on the table. :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 25 2010, 09:50 PM~17605739
> *Next on the table. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Training day six fo :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 26 2010, 10:24 AM~17609635
> *Training day six fo :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 25 2010, 09:50 PM~17605739
> *Next on the table. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



huuuuuuuum fuck nikka ama start growing some white hairs already  lol ....i wana c some kustombuilder edition pattens on that bitch foo do it if u need help just ask me or ask any one else


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 26 2010, 09:31 AM~17609718
> *huuuuuuuum fuck nikka ama start growing some white hairs already    lol ....i wana c some kustombuilder edition pattens on  that bitch foo  do it if u need help just ask me  or ask any one else
> *


should be done in 5 years :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+May 26 2010, 10:35 AM~17609752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 09:37 AM~17609766
> *
> :cheesy:
> *


when you gonna get started on the 57 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 26 2010, 10:42 AM~17609812
> *when you gonna get started on the 57 :biggrin:
> *


as soon as i get the chopper done.I want to go all out on the 57.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 09:50 AM~17609863
> *as soon as i get the chopper done.I want to go all out on the 57.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 26 2010, 11:16 AM~17610041
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

You been busy today KB.  



:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 26 2010, 11:55 AM~17610395
> *You been busy today KB.
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 09:50 AM~17609863
> *as soon as i get the chopper done.I want to go all out on the 57.
> *



:wow: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17615412
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Now that im in the model building mode.I have some stuff i have to ship to some people and cars to build. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 26 2010, 09:31 PM~17616194
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 08:09 PM~17615892
> *Now that im in the model building mode.I have some stuff i have to ship to some people and cars to build. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: you got the rim already :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 08:09 PM~17615892
> *Now that im in the model building mode.I have some stuff i have to ship to some people and cars to build. :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin:   sup dude


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 8 2010, 10:35 PM~17733706
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 9 2010, 08:38 PM~17741525
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *



No pictures.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jun 9 2010, 06:45 PM~17741576
> *No pictures.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WE NEED SUM UPDATES IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 27 2010, 08:39 PM~17902239
> *
> *


DAMN I WISH THE PENDANTS WERE LIKE PIZZA, 30 DAYS AND THEY ARE FREE! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 28 2010, 12:06 AM~17902577
> *WE NEED SUM UPDATES IN HERE :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz+Jun 27 2010, 10:31 PM~17902831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17902860
> *
> :wow: i will get to them.
> 
> *


BEFORE NEXT YEARS SHOW????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 27 2010, 10:42 PM~17902958
> *BEFORE NEXT YEARS SHOW????
> *


yes sir.  if you tell me please with a cherry on top. :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 27 2010, 09:58 PM~17903139
> *yes sir.  if you tell me please with a cherry on top. :wow:
> *


:no: NOT GONNA GET IT FROM ME.... :biggrin: DISCLAMER IN MY SIG.... :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any updates on the bike or the promo?
or you plannin a sneak attact ? ? ?

bust out with 2 new builds a once.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 27 2010, 10:40 PM~17903976
> *any updates on the bike or the promo?
> or you plannin a sneak attact ? ? ?
> 
> ...


 :0 UHHHHHHH TOO EASY :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Jun 28 2010, 12:40 AM~17903976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2010, 10:37 AM~17906396
> *:biggrin:
> :wow:
> *


stop teasing wheres the chopper


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 28 2010, 01:01 PM~17907120
> *stop teasing wheres the chopper
> *


working on it right now. :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2010, 01:35 PM~17907930
> *working on it right now. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Let see some pics bro... I know you been building, dont hold out on us...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 29 2010, 04:58 PM~17919432
> *Let see some pics bro... I know you been building, dont hold out on us...
> *


 :biggrin: i will tonite.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 29 2010, 04:16 PM~17919564
> *:biggrin: i will tonite.
> *



:wow: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam.I got into one of the cabinets in the storage. :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*The only things for sale are the tahoes.I have 5 of them.
The other stuff is not so dont waste your time and mines unless you have a good offer.*_


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:wow: Oh man thanks for finding all the kits you're going to send me. :biggrin: 

What other goodies you hiding over there?? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 1 2010, 06:43 PM~17939532
> *:wow:  Oh man thanks for finding all the kits you're going to send me.  :biggrin:
> 
> What other goodies you hiding over there??    :biggrin:
> *


Lots of shit bro but i wont be posting all of it yet.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 07:44 PM~17939536
> *Lots of shit bro but i wont be posting all of it yet.
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ill post more pics later.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 05:46 PM~17939548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i need this one 4 my wagon collection! would look good next to my 66 wagon!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 1 2010, 06:59 PM~17939641
> *:wow: i need this one 4 my wagon collection! would look good next to my 66 wagon!
> *


Im sure it would. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*The only things for sale are the tahoes.I have 5 of them.
The other stuff is not so dont waste your time and mines unless you have a good offer.*_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

only the taho's for sale...how much for the old 50's taho...lol.... :nosad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 1 2010, 08:16 PM~17940188
> *only the taho's for sale...how much for the old 50's taho...lol.... :nosad:
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 05:34 PM~17939472
> *
> 
> 
> ...




If this shit aint in my possession by the end of july :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns: :twak: :loco: :run: :run: :run: 































:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 2 2010, 11:13 AM~17944783
> *If this shit aint in my possession by the end of july :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :twak:  :loco:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Stayed up till 1 last nite and got the rims and chain done. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

85Biarittz.Whats up bro.You see me putting in work. :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 12:18 PM~17945894
> *Stayed up till 1 last nite and got the rims and chain done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

:wow: About time. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 2 2010, 01:24 PM~17945965
> *:wow:  About time.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 03:34 PM~17946048
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 2 2010, 01:36 PM~17946061
> *
> *


lets see some skillz


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Started cleaning mold lines and flash on the 41 last night. Picking up paint next week.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 2 2010, 01:43 PM~17946143
> *Started cleaning mold lines and flash on the 41 last night. Picking up paint next week.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 12:46 PM~17946180
> *
> *


PM SENT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 2 2010, 01:49 PM~17946217
> *PM SENT
> *


i saw the email. :biggrin: 
hella nice.i will call you this weekend.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 12:50 PM~17946235
> *i saw the email. :biggrin:
> hella nice.i will call you this weekend.
> *



FOR SURE GIVE ME A CALL. WE NEED TO START MOVING ON THOSE BIKE PARTS I REALLY NEED GET ALL MY PARTS ASAP. AND THAT GIRL TO. SHE BEEN WAITING/


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 2 2010, 12:43 PM~17946143
> *Started cleaning mold lines and flash on the 41 last night. Picking up paint next week.
> *




:wow: hno: hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 2 2010, 01:54 PM~17946268
> *FOR SURE GIVE ME A CALL. WE NEED TO START MOVING ON THOSE BIKE PARTS I REALLY NEED GET ALL MY PARTS ASAP. AND THAT GIRL TO. SHE BEEN WAITING/
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 03:18 PM~17945894
> *Stayed up till 1 last nite and got the rims and chain done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




shit looks sick! is that some kinda new low profile tire or some shit?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 2 2010, 02:00 PM~17946325
> *shit looks sick! is that some kinda new low profile tire or some shit?
> *


yes.its called down to the rim. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 12:18 PM~17945894
> *Stayed up till 1 last nite and got the rims and chain done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 2 2010, 02:48 PM~17946866
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 3 2010, 10:27 AM~17952284
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 06:46 PM~17939548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody have another yr resin wagon to trade?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 3 2010, 05:57 PM~17954525
> *anybody have another yr resin wagon to trade?
> *


WHAT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2010, 06:00 PM~17954539
> *WHAT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


whatcha got? :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good shit up in here KB! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 3 2010, 08:18 PM~17955191
> *Good shit up in here KB! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 06:07 PM~17939703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is badass were did you get it??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 5 2010, 06:43 PM~17966730
> *this one is badass were did you get it??
> *


i dont remember.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 5 2010, 07:27 PM~17967714
> *i dont remember.
> *


alzheimers is kicking in homie :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 06:05 PM~17939689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: fuuuuuuuk ....let me paint that bitch  ....but u might not get it back :happysad:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 5 2010, 05:43 PM~17966730
> *this one is badass were did you get it??
> *


X2!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Jul 6 2010, 08:23 AM~17971546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay I was on my way to Jimbo's house.. to give him a house call and to get him to 
help me with my car.. ( i think i have a little air in my line's?) but then I thought?
shit I might get lost, And the homie Kustom B. has been all over the place the past couple of days... I mean you had me scured to put up the little smiley dude that I smoke with when Im on line! cause i did'nt want [email protected] upset with the Hydro  lol... Anyway so i am off the freeway.. hear in the CPT. to pay kustom 
a house call! you know how we do it?
 click image for take off!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i knew i had air in the line..







my switch man rented the matrix last night, now he thinks he's Neo!







okay I think we got it?








more flag's more fun!







i loose more passengers this way, i did this in a vert once? I had to dig my lady out of a tree the next block over!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 17 2010, 03:49 AM~18067293
> *Okay I was on my way to Jimbo's house.. to give him a house call and to get him to
> help me with my car.. ( i think i have a little air in my line's?)  but then I thought?
> shit I might get lost, And the homie Kustom B. has been all over the place the past couple of days...  I mean you had me scured to put up the little smiley dude that I smoke with when Im on line! cause i did'nt want [email protected]  upset with the Hydro  lol... Anyway so i am off the freeway.. hear in the CPT. to pay kustom
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 01:21 PM~18069127
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TOO MANY SMILE FACES SMOKING IN THIS THREAD! WE WANT TO SEE PROGRESS PICKS OF MODELS BEING BUILT! LMFAO!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :wow: :0 like this :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 17 2010, 01:28 PM~18069154
> *TOO MANY SMILE FACES SMOKING IN THIS THREAD! WE WANT TO SEE PROGRESS PICKS OF MODELS BEING BUILT! LMFAO!!!!
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 17 2010, 12:28 PM~18069154
> *TOO MANY SMILE FACES SMOKING IN THIS THREAD! WE WANT TO SEE PROGRESS PICKS OF MODELS BEING BUILT! LMFAO!!!!
> *


 you see what you started.. next thing you know? my little smiley homies will have a
curfew! Hey kustom is that your dad with you in the picture on the beginning of your thread? lol nah... kB you got a great looking son bro.. keep em safe and raise him
to be a good man... lord knows we have alot of lost S.O.B.s out there!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 12:18 PM~17945894
> *Stayed up till 1 last nite and got the rims and chain done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow that is bad ass


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mo customs+Jul 17 2010, 07:33 PM~18070803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try bro.hes a great kid.thx.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rimshot: :ninja: :boink: :drama:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 01:19 AM~18072721
> *:wow:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rimshot:  :ninja:  :boink:  :drama:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2010, 11:20 PM~18072729
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 18 2010, 12:42 PM~18074802
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

:wow: :happysad:  :wow: :happysad:  :wow: :happysad:  :wow: :happysad:  :wow: :happysad:  :wow: :happysad:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

UPDATES where are the UPDATES
i have a new project up and you have a 3/4 done build i'll probably be done befor you lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 20 2010, 12:00 AM~18089534
> *UPDATES where are the UPDATES
> i have a new project up and you have a 3/4 done build i'll probably be done befor you lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 20 2010, 10:29 PM~18098370
> *
> 
> *


:wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sup D... Where you been hidin? :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 25 2010, 12:22 PM~18136227
> *Sup D... Where you been hidin? :wave:
> *


taking care of my wife.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 25 2010, 01:20 PM~18136889
> *taking care of my wife.
> *




Good job carnal...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hows mama doin bro? :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 27 2010, 02:03 PM~18154469
> *Hows mama doin bro? :wave:
> *


shes good so far.keeping her head up.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 27 2010, 01:18 PM~18154614
> *shes good so far.keeping her head up.
> *



Good to hear. Hope everything works out brother. :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 27 2010, 02:27 PM~18154737
> *Good to hear. Hope everything works out brother. :happysad:
> *


thx bro.me too.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Went to collectors choice today and say something i really liked. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam I'm trying to think of a good color combo.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

And no frank can't have it. :angry: 
































So don't even ask Gary. :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 12:36 PM~18308721
> *And no frank can't have it. :angry:
> So don't even ask Gary. :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 14 2010, 01:37 PM~18308728
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

sooo, wheres a finished car? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 14 2010, 01:44 PM~18308760
> *sooo, wheres a finished car? :biggrin:
> *


Quit adding gas to the fire. :angry: :wow: :0 :biggrin: I'm working on it.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 12:52 PM~18308790
> *Quit adding gas to the fire. :angry:  :wow:  :0  :biggrin: I'm working on it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 14 2010, 01:55 PM~18308809
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 14 2010, 04:30 PM~18309618
> *:wave:
> *


What's up brotha.havnt forgotten about you.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 07:21 PM~18309780
> *What's up brotha.havnt forgotten about you.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 04:21 PM~18309780
> *What's up brotha.havnt forgotten about you.
> *


 hno: No ****? :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 15 2010, 01:02 PM~18314016
> *hno: No ****? :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 01:18 PM~17945894
> *Stayed up till 1 last nite and got the rims and chain done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: :x:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 15 2010, 01:47 PM~18314252
> *hno:  hno:  :x:
> *


still working on it bro.Trying to get her done.

Put a lil work on the 37 ford today also. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2010, 08:57 PM~18317729
> *still working on it bro.Trying to get her done.
> 
> Put a lil work on the 37 ford today also. :biggrin:
> ...


Im glad to see progress on this one! it didnt sit long enough for dust too collecton it. Lol    :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 10:31 PM~18318061
> *Im glad to see progress on this one! it didnt sit long enough for dust too collecton it. Lol       :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I put in a lil work today on the 37 ford.I'll post pics later.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 16 2010, 06:11 PM~18325711
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Gotz to have it done for you by the sept meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2010, 05:24 PM~18325814
> *Gotz to have it done for you by the sept meeting. :biggrin:
> *


must have it done.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 16 2010, 06:25 PM~18325831
> *must have it done.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

put in a lil work today. :biggrin: 






































While having a few of these. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Gonna try to put in a lil more work in today on the 37. :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2010, 08:30 AM~18331540
> *Gonna try to put in a lil more work in today on the 37. :biggrin:
> *


what colors are you going with?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 17 2010, 01:29 PM~18333452
> *what colors are you going with?
> *


Dam bro I don't know.to many choices


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2010, 12:34 PM~18333495
> *Dam bro I don't know.to many choices
> *


how about brandywine :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 17 2010, 01:36 PM~18333511
> *how about brandywine :cheesy:
> *


That's a good idea. :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2010, 12:52 PM~18333661
> *That's a good idea. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 Do it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 17 2010, 01:56 PM~18333702
> *:0 Do it
> *


Let me look in my paint stash. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok.I narrowed down my color choices and I wanna shoot a few test pcs this weekend.also going to order the photoetched stuff I need. :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 18 2010, 11:50 AM~18343463
> *Ok.I narrowed down my color choices and I wanna shoot a few test pcs this weekend.also going to order the photoetched stuff I need. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 18 2010, 12:58 PM~18343521
> *:wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2010, 08:59 PM~18328433
> *put in a lil work today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  lookin really good..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 18 2010, 01:50 PM~18344012
> * lookin really good..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2010, 08:59 PM~18328433
> *
> While having a few of these. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Ok I gotta ask, did you at least finish this??? :wow: :uh: 







































Jk brotha... :wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 18 2010, 07:25 PM~18347584
> *Ok I gotta ask, did you at least finish this??? :wow:  :uh:
> Jk brotha... :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 18 2010, 08:25 PM~18347584
> *Ok I gotta ask, did you at least finish this??? :wow:  :uh:
> Jk brotha... :wave:
> *


  2 of them.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 19 2010, 11:21 AM~18352557
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 19 2010, 10:30 AM~18352644
> *:wave:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 19 2010, 11:40 AM~18352719
> *:naughty:
> *


What's up bro.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 19 2010, 10:45 AM~18352773
> *What's up bro.
> *


just chillin, getting shit together to throw on ebay :happysad: 

hows the Family?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

i bumped the Diskaid in my topic


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 19 2010, 12:51 PM~18353288
> *i bumped the Diskaid  in my topic
> *


 :cheesy: just need to get the favs out of the iPhone so I can take it to you.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 19 2010, 12:47 PM~18353682
> *:cheesy: just need to get the favs out of the iPhone so I can take it to you.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 19 2010, 03:25 PM~18354484
> *:0  :0
> *


And the porn. :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 19 2010, 02:50 PM~18354708
> *And the porn. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dammit i dont know what colrs to go with.to many nice colors. :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 19 2010, 02:50 PM~18354708
> *And the porn. :biggrin:
> *



did someone say porn :cheesy: lol....paint that car like a rickabilli color , any flats .....orange flat nikka , or like the one i did which was a rock moss green


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 10:06 PM~18358419
> *did someone say porn  :cheesy: lol....paint that car like a rickabilli color , any flats .....orange flat nikka , or like the one i did which was a rock moss green
> *



:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I narrowed my color choices.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 08:08 PM~18397971
> *I narrowed my color choices.
> *




hno: hno: :x:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 24 2010, 09:09 PM~18397987
> *hno:  hno:  :x:
> *


Thx to eddie he made a good point to me about the paint. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 08:10 PM~18397993
> *Thx to eddie he made a good point to me about the paint. :biggrin:
> *



 Watcha got?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 24 2010, 09:12 PM~18398004
> *  Watcha got?
> *


Dark body with lighter fenders. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 08:13 PM~18398016
> *Dark body with lighter fenders. :cheesy:
> *



:wow: Handle it bro! :cheesy: Colors? hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 24 2010, 09:14 PM~18398035
> *:wow: Handle it bro! :cheesy: Colors? hno:
> *


im thinking dark purple candy body and maybe some magenta fenders.something in the general idea.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I put in a lil work on the int of the 37 ford. :biggrin: 
Ill post pics later today.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 26 2010, 10:30 AM~18411265
> *I put in a lil work on the int of the 37 ford. :biggrin:
> Ill post pics later today.
> *


best be some color slacker..lol..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 26 2010, 11:07 AM~18411568
> *best be some color slacker..lol..
> *


Dammit.out of box white doesn't count?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 26 2010, 11:16 AM~18411639
> *Dammit.out of box white doesn't count?
> *


it does if ya polish it out..lol..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 26 2010, 11:34 AM~18411768
> *it does if ya polish it out..lol..
> *


Haha but on a serious note I have to have this 37 done for our sept meeting.or sr. Woodgrain will be angry.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 26 2010, 10:45 AM~18411870
> *Haha but on a serious note I have to have this 37 done for our sept meeting.or sr. Woodgrain will be angry.
> *


 :cheesy: any updates?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 26 2010, 12:22 PM~18412115
> *:cheesy: any updates?
> *


Later today I will post pics of the int.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 26 2010, 11:29 AM~18412161
> *Later today I will post pics of the int.
> *


 hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 26 2010, 12:31 PM~18412176
> *hno:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im going to do the details this weekend.


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2010, 09:39 AM~18427279
> *Im going to do the details this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


mann you allways mess the box up... were going to have to hook you up with some sort of painting rig so the boxes dont get messed up. :no: :no: :no: :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 28 2010, 08:41 PM~18430024
> *mann you allways mess the box up... were going to have to hook you up with some sort of painting rig so the boxes dont get messed up. :no:  :no:  :no:  :h5:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 28 2010, 07:41 PM~18430024
> *mann you allways mess the box up... were going to have to hook you up with some sort of painting rig so the boxes dont get messed up. :no:  :no:  :no:  :h5:
> *


i know huh? dam willie ur right im with u homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 28 2010, 08:55 PM~18430102
> *i know huh? dam willie ur right  im with u homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, wtf..i use an old wood cutting board..its on the cheap side but shit..it works!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 28 2010, 10:41 PM~18430784
> *yeah, wtf..i use an old wood cutting board..its on the cheap side but shit..it works!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 28 2010, 07:41 PM~18430024
> *mann you allways mess the box up... were going to have to hook you up with some sort of painting rig so the boxes dont get messed up. :no:  :no:  :no:  :h5:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: Thats a BIG 10-4! :biggrin: 

Yo KB, just bend up some wire hangers for mounts. Theres alot ways. Quit bein lazy fool!!! :twak:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 29 2010, 12:09 AM~18431236
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats a BIG 10-4!  :biggrin:
> 
> Yo KB, just bend up some wire hangers for mounts. Theres alot ways. Quit bein lazy fool!!! :twak:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: funny shit is i have some and i forget to get them out.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 29 2010, 12:55 PM~18433695
> *:wow:  :biggrin: funny shit is i have some and i forget to get them out.
> *


like jimbo said lllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyy foo :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 29 2010, 09:34 PM~18436857
> *like jimbo said lllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyy foo :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that.that's some old school late 70's shit.everybody I knew painted on thier box back then.


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 29 2010, 09:39 PM~18437470
> *Fuck that.that's some old school late 70's shit.everybody I knew painted on thier box back then.
> *


Wat kind of language is that fooo. I guess you didnt know that many people because everyone i knew and it was alot used Hangers. iv used for yrs. Freakin shit mann........ :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 29 2010, 10:59 PM~18437597
> *Wat kind of language is that fooo. I guess you didnt know that many people because everyone i knew and it was alot used Hangers. iv used for yrs. Freakin shit mann........  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


well back then i was barely getting into it.I wasnt bad ass like all you.


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 29 2010, 10:02 PM~18437629
> *well back then i was barely getting into it.I wasnt bad ass like all you.
> *


I have been useing hanger since you wer in diapers LOL LOL :biggrin: :cheesy: Kidding bro... this is a family thread so watch the foul language... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 29 2010, 11:06 PM~18437666
> *I have been useing hanger since you wer in diapers LOL LOL  :biggrin:  :cheesy: Kidding bro... this is a family thread so watch the foul language...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

My Revolution HP-CR.I think i want the Eclipse HP-CS next. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BUT YOU GOTTA USE THEM!! NOT COLLECT THEM!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 2 2010, 09:28 AM~18469091
> *BUT YOU GOTTA USE THEM!! NOT COLLECT THEM!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:  I am sucka


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 2 2010, 08:00 AM~18468927
> *My Revolution HP-CR.I think i want the Eclipse HP-CS next. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 i was gonna buy one of those but i got the HP-BCS for free :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 2 2010, 10:17 AM~18469431
> *:0  :0 i was gonna buy one of those but i got the HP-BCS for free :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

*Cali Swangin' Vol.22 Bottoms Up*










http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NP0DLMB8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=68X0F2O0


:boink:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 3 2010, 01:02 PM~18479198
> *Cali Swangin' Vol.22 Bottoms Up
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 3 2010, 12:39 PM~18479462
> *:cheesy:
> *


i got 3 more uploading :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 3 2010, 03:44 PM~18480374
> *i got 3 more uploading :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :boink:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 08:10 PM~18397993
> *Thx to eddie he made a good point to me about the paint. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 04:21 PM~18487224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that color :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 03:05 PM~18486943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 2 2010, 08:28 AM~18469091
> *BUT YOU GOTTA USE THEM!! NOT COLLECT THEM!! :biggrin:
> *


word lol, i got 7 airbrushes and they all get used


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 4 2010, 05:06 PM~18487440
> *word lol, i got 7 airbrushes and they all get used
> *


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Cali Swangin' Vol.22 Bottoms Up








http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NP0DLMB8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=68X0F2O0

======================

Cali Swangin' Vol.32 Penitentiary Chances








http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YTZSZ0QO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QV1BQ0CW

=======================

Cali Swangin' Vol.27 100% Street Action








http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6FE8QHDQ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D04E8IQU

=======================

Cali Swangin' Vol.30 Back Bumper Action








http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CRGBCGE4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0HT6CDUD


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 5 2010, 11:23 PM~18495518
> *Cali Swangin' Vol.22 Bottoms Up
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Decided to do something a lil diffrent on the 37.I cut a moonroof in it. :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

This is for you KB... The 37 looks good. Keep on building. Dont stop after you finish... Looks good nice hindge :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 6 2010, 11:02 PM~18503384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 6 2010, 10:02 PM~18503384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


finally this topic see's some flakes :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 6 2010, 11:02 PM~18503384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 6 2010, 07:16 PM~18502188
> *Decided to do something a lil diffrent on the 37.I cut a moonroof in it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Dave!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Instead of leaving it like that, just make it into a rag top, maybe a 2 fold


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 6 2010, 09:54 AM~18497672
> *:cheesy:    :boink:
> *


Anyone has copies of livin'the low life? It's impossible to get over here, can't find it anywhere.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 8 2010, 12:51 AM~18512463
> *Anyone has copies of livin'the low life? It's impossible to get over here, can't find it anywhere.
> *


vida guerra is sooo hot! :biggrin: 

they were runnin reruns every now and then on the SPEED channel here. havent seen any on in a few months tho


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 7 2010, 11:02 PM~18512547
> *vida guerra is sooo hot!  :biggrin:
> 
> they were runnin reruns every now and then on the SPEED channel here. havent seen any on in a few months tho
> *


Don't have speed channel over here, trued to warch online using a proxy but that didn't work quite well.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 7 2010, 11:04 PM~18512563
> *Don't have speed channel over here, trued to warch online using a proxy but that didn't work quite well.
> *


itunes has them :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 7 2010, 10:40 PM~18511896
> *Looking good Dave!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Instead of leaving it like that, just make it into a rag top, maybe a 2 fold
> *


Thx bro I might just do that. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 7 2010, 11:51 PM~18512463
> *Anyone has copies of livin'the low life? It's impossible to get over here, can't find it anywhere.
> *


Let me ask my homie.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 7 2010, 11:23 PM~18512667
> *itunes has them :nicoderm:
> *


itunes doesn't offer the series abroad...but I managed to get hotspot shield working and it works like a charm watched several episodes.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 8 2010, 09:20 AM~18514277
> *itunes doesn't offer the series abroad...but I managed to get hotspot shield working and it works like a charm watched several episodes.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 8 2010, 08:01 AM~18514163
> *Let me ask my homie.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 8 2010, 11:19 AM~18515065
> *:0
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 8 2010, 10:24 AM~18515097
> *
> *


im already looking :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

*Livin.The.Low.Life.S02E08*
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=e443694

*Livin.The.Low.Life.S02E11.Outcast*
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=6ead870

*Livin.The.Low.Life.S02E12.The.Low.Show*
http://d01.megashares.com/dl/02a25fa/livin...vid-walmart.avi

*this is all i can find...*


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

sunroof on a 37 hmmmmm


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 8 2010, 12:00 PM~18515352
> *sunroof on a 37 hmmmmm
> *


If it's one of those flip open ones it might work


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Sep 8 2010, 12:35 PM~18515600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Got theses in the mail today. :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 8 2010, 10:47 AM~18515260
> *Livin.The.Low.Life.S02E08
> http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=e443694
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 9 2010, 08:52 PM~18528954
> *Got theses in the mail today. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 i want the vw :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 9 2010, 11:33 PM~18530977
> *:0  i want the vw  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 10 2010, 04:19 PM~18536125
> *
> *


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 9 2010, 08:52 PM~18528954
> *Got theses in the mail today. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


that bus is dope man. got any ideas for that yet?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Sep 11 2010, 02:19 PM~18541957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:boink:


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 08:19 PM~16345145
> *Resin Hearse and Limne day ill build them.
> 
> 
> ...


OK BRO WHERE DO YOU FIND THOSE AT? I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR YEARS FOR THOSE RESIN CADDYS. I HAVE A DEGREE IN MORTUARY SCIENCE AND SOON ART SO NEEDLESS TO SAY I HAVE BEEN WANTING TO BUILD THOSE 2. LET ME KNOW ANY 90s plus Big body caddys I am hunting for.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 11 2010, 09:05 PM~18544065
> *OK BRO WHERE DO YOU FIND THOSE AT? I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR YEARS FOR THOSE RESIN CADDYS. I HAVE A DEGREE IN MORTUARY SCIENCE AND SOON ART SO NEEDLESS TO SAY I HAVE BEEN WANTING TO BUILD THOSE 2. LET ME KNOW ANY 90s plus Big body caddys I am hunting for.
> *


Very soon we will be recasting them and they will be available.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Update on the 37 :biggrin: 

Finally got the body prepped and blocked and its ready for paint finally. :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

What's up DAVID? :wave: did you decied what color yet???


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Sep 14 2010, 01:58 PM~18565731
> *What's up DAVID? :wave: did you decied what color yet???
> *


I was thinking iredecent candy orange body and iredecent candy yellow fenders.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2010, 01:58 PM~18566368
> *I was thinking iredecent candy orange body and iredecent candy yellow fenders.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 14 2010, 03:02 PM~18566417
> *:wow:
> *


What do you think? :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2010, 09:17 AM~18564363
> *Update on the 37  :biggrin:
> 
> Finally got the body prepped and blocked and its ready for paint finally. :biggrin:
> ...


Looks good Dave!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 14 2010, 04:37 PM~18567174
> *Looks good Dave!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thx bro :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2010, 02:39 PM~18567190
> *Thx bro :cheesy:
> *


Have you decided on what color you are going to paint it?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN IT KB WHO DID THAT FOR YOU???  :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2010, 02:46 PM~18566793
> *What do you think? :cheesy:
> *


would look clean as FxxK but we never know until its on there :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 14 2010, 04:46 PM~18567236
> *Have you decided on what color you are going to paint it?
> *


So far orange and yellow


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 14 2010, 04:49 PM~18567268
> *DAMN IT KB WHO DID THAT FOR YOU???   :biggrin:
> *


Dammit.you said you were going to let me say I did this one. :angry: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 14 2010, 04:53 PM~18567312
> *would look clean as FxxK but we never know until its on there :biggrin:
> *


True that :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2010, 04:09 PM~18567444
> *So far orange and yellow
> *


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2010, 03:09 PM~18567444
> *So far orange and yellow
> *


You what colors would look bad ass, like an electric blue and black!!! Orange and yellow would look good too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 14 2010, 05:16 PM~18567494
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Sep 15 2010, 09:17 AM~18573824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me see if i have those. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Need your guys help.I was almost going to paint the 37 but i thought it was missing something.So i added a border around were the moonroof is at.Now that i did that i dont know if it really looks right.What do you guys think.With or without the border?or was i suppose to put the border through the inside of the cut?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 16 2010, 11:22 AM~18582664
> *Need your guys help.I was almost going to paint the 37 but i thought it was missing something.So i added a border around were the moonroof is at.Now that i did that i dont know if it really looks right.What do you guys think.With or without the border?or was i suppose to put the border through the inside of the cut?
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks fine.....I guess it's just up to the builder and what he likes best . JM .02


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Finally got the 37 painted and just needs clear in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Hope the sun pops out today so I can clear the 37. :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

37 is cleared and just need to buff it out so i can put it together :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

KILLER PAINT JOB KB BOTH PAINT COMPLIMENT EACH OTHER!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 22 2010, 01:06 AM~18629409
> *KILLER PAINT JOB KB BOTH PAINT COMPLIMENT EACH OTHER!!
> *


thanks brotha :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Went to michaels today and got some of that new martha stewert flocking to try out.Also found a cool purple metallic gel pen to detail the int. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

heres the car mocked up with the rims.I have to buff it out todat but i am happy so far the way its coming out. :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 04:08 PM~18634868
> *Went to michaels today and got some of that new martha stewert flocking to try out.Also found a cool purple metallic gel pen to detail the int. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i like the interior foo :cheesy: :cheesy: 




but ill be honest , the metallic color looks sick but something about that solid purple just doesnt catch my eye  , just my point of view, ( constructive critisizm , not hating :happysad


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 09:03 PM~18637033
> *i like the interior foo  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> but ill be honest , the metallic color looks sick but something about that solid purple just doesnt catch my eye   , just my point of view, ( constructive critisizm , not hating  :happysad
> *


  i wanted to try something diffrent this time.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Did some more work a few min ago. :biggrin: 
Did the carpet and the more details on the door panels.
Like my door lock knobs on the door panels? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 09:16 PM~18638077
> * i wanted to try something diffrent this time.
> *



i wana see it done! :biggrin: hurry nikka


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 23 2010, 10:29 AM~18641729
> *i wana see it done! :biggrin:  hurry nikka
> *


  have to get it pin striped.m dropping it off today i hope.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 11:22 PM~18638175
> *Did some more work a few min ago. :biggrin:
> Did the carpet and the more details on the door panels.
> Like my door lock knobs on the door panels? :biggrin:
> ...


That flock job looks good !

I'ma have to get some of that Martha Stewart flockin'!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 23 2010, 10:52 AM~18641909
> *That flock job looks good !
> 
> I'ma have to get some of that Martha Stewart flockin'!
> ...


thanks bro.ya i think i need another coat of flockin but it works good.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 04:08 PM~18634868
> *Went to michaels today and got some of that new martha stewert flocking to try out.Also found a cool purple metallic gel pen to detail the int. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FLOCK!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 23 2010, 12:51 PM~18642955
> *WHAT THE FLOCK!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 23 2010, 12:09 PM~18643103
> *:biggrin:
> *


look what i bought on ebay :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 23 2010, 02:57 PM~18644095
> *look what i bought on ebay :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmmmmmm


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 23 2010, 02:15 PM~18644240
> *Dammmmmmmmm
> *


now i need to get personalized plates for them :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 23 2010, 03:21 PM~18644277
> *now i need to get personalized plates for them :biggrin:
> *


Ya then get the car running :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh yea and then you can get your engraved RO plaque. :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 23 2010, 02:31 PM~18644341
> *Oh yea and then you can get your engraved RO plaque. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 the suspension is done already :biggrin: just need a few small things that are bugging me.... damn OCD :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 23 2010, 04:24 PM~18644792
> *:0  :0  :0 the suspension is done already :biggrin:  just need a few small things that are bugging me....  damn OCD  :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 23 2010, 04:07 PM~18645201
> *:0
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Got to order the seat belt hardware now.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2010, 08:27 AM~18658510
> *Got to order the seat belt hardware now.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 25 2010, 09:30 AM~18658522
> *
> *


i want to put little seatbelts and more detail inside. :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2010, 08:39 AM~18658558
> *i want to put little seatbelts and more detail inside. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: put a mini alpine :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG u two lol u already know what i was gonna say :happysad: ....that OT shit :happysad: paint your deuce foo!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 25 2010, 09:44 AM~18658574
> *:wow: put a mini alpine  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 09:50 AM~18658606
> *OMG  u two  lol u already know what i was gonna say  :happysad: ....that OT shit  :happysad: paint your deuce foo!!!!!!
> *


dbl said hes taking his duece to you to paint it. :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2010, 08:54 AM~18658624
> *dbl said hes taking his duece to you to paint it. :0
> *



he aint ready for that :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 10:03 AM~18658663
> *he aint ready for that  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 09:03 AM~18658663
> *he aint ready for that  :biggrin:
> *


i heard your accepting EBT and Lay_Al_Guey_Plans :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 27 2010, 10:20 AM~18671964
> *i heard your accepting EBT and Lay_Al_Guey_Plans :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 27 2010, 09:39 AM~18672145
> *:wow:
> *


My lady said she got me skirts :cheesy: 




























for my Car :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 27 2010, 10:43 AM~18672178
> *My lady said she got me skirts :cheesy:
> for my Car :happysad:
> *


Danny starts taking ebt he'll make a killing.
Good thing you said the skirts are for the car


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 27 2010, 09:54 AM~18672270
> *Danny starts taking ebt he'll make a killing.
> Good thing you said the skirts are for the car
> *


 :biggrin: she wants me to paint the car fire engine red :wow:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on dude were is the updates on the 37. You had all weekend to do something. wats the delay. Maybe next month? 








:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 27 2010, 11:51 AM~18672688
> *Come on dude were is the updates on the 37. You had all weekend to do something. wats the delay. Maybe next month?
> 
> 
> ...


I have to get some pinstripe


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 27 2010, 01:46 PM~18674092
> *I have to get some pinstripe
> *


 :wow: keep it simple :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 27 2010, 03:49 PM~18674586
> *:wow: keep it simple :cheesy:
> *


cant bro.this one looks to good to leave it plain.


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 27 2010, 04:07 PM~18675736
> *cant bro.this one looks to good to leave it plain.
> *


Going all out for that clean look...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Sep 27 2010, 10:49 PM~18678541
> *Going all out for that clean look...
> *


  you know it bro.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 27 2010, 05:07 PM~18675736
> *cant bro.this one looks to good to leave it plain.
> *


 :wow: just dot make it look like a texas car :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 28 2010, 11:33 AM~18681674
> *:wow: just dot make it look like a texas car :biggrin:
> *


With steer horns on the front? :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 27 2010, 09:20 AM~18671964
> *i heard your accepting EBT and Lay_Al_Guey_Plans :cheesy:
> *



ha ha .... yeah i guess too many ballers on a budget , ....FUCK THAT ill do trade work , your lady for a paint job :happysad: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 01:53 PM~18682726
> *ha ha .... yeah i guess too many  ballers on a budget , ....FUCK THAT  ill do trade work , your lady for  a paint job  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 12:53 PM~18682726
> *ha ha .... yeah i guess too many  ballers on a budget , ....FUCK THAT  ill do trade work , your lady for  a paint job  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :boink:
> *


shit! you can have her if you do a full frame off :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 28 2010, 02:20 PM~18682928
> *shit! you can have her if you do a full frame off :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 28 2010, 06:43 PM~18686187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

got the 37 back this morning.i will post pics in a few. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 13 2010, 10:37 AM~18799537
> *got the 37 back this morning.i will post pics in a few. :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :run:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 13 2010, 09:37 AM~18799537
> *got the 37 back this morning.i will post pics in a few. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 BUTTTTTTTTTT!! I GUESS UNDEAD WHITE BOY WINS THE BUILD OFF BECAUSE THIS IS NOT A TEAM BUILD OFF.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 13 2010, 05:55 PM~18802644
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :run:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 looks good D :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 13 2010, 07:13 PM~18803262
> *:0  :0  BUTTTTTTTTTT!! I GUESS UNDEAD WHITE BOY WINS THE BUILD OFF BECAUSE THIS IS NOT A TEAM BUILD OFF.
> *


oh well.i forgot.if he wants the win he can have it.I still need to finish it for victorville.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 13 2010, 08:04 PM~18803846
> *:0  :0  looks good D :biggrin:
> *


thx bro


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 13 2010, 07:04 PM~18803833
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 fuck that looks nice foo :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 14 2010, 01:48 PM~18810589
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  fuck that looks nice foo  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I need to do another coat of fuzzy fur tonite on the 37.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GAWD DAMN KB 38,000+ POST IN 5yrs!!!!!! TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS MAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 15 2010, 02:03 AM~18817086
> *GAWD DAMN KB 38,000+ POST IN 5yrs!!!!!! TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS MAN!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 15 2010, 07:56 AM~18818302
> *:wow:
> *


*Heres the CD you requested* :burn: 

Justin Bieber - My World + My World 2.0 









1. "One Time"
2. "Favorite Girl"
3. "Down to Earth"
4. "Bigger"
5. "One Less Lonely Girl"
6. "First Dance" (featuring Usher)
7. "Love Me" 
http://hotfile.com/dl/76176800/aab0f4b/jb-myworld.rar.html

=====================================









1. "Baby" (featuring Ludacris)
2. "Somebody to Love"
3. "Stuck in the Moment"
4. "U Smile"
5. "Runaway Love"
6. "Never Let You Go"
7. "Overboard" (featuring Jessica Jarrell)
8. "Eenie Meenie" (with Sean Kingston)
9. "Up"
10. "That Should Be Me" 

http://hotfile.com/dl/76183558/6743af6/jb_-_2.0.rar.html


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Oct 15 2010, 04:25 PM~18821415
> *Heres the CD you requested :burn:
> 
> Justin Bieber - My World + My World 2.0
> ...


My daughter said thank you.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 15 2010, 03:31 PM~18821481
> *My daughter said thank you.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Oct 15 2010, 03:25 PM~18821415
> *Heres the CD you requested :burn:
> 
> Justin Bieber - My World + My World 2.0
> ...


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 17 2010, 12:54 AM~18831554
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :squint:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Oct 15 2010, 03:25 PM~18821415
> *Heres the CD you requested :burn:
> 
> Justin Bieber - My World + My World 2.0
> ...





LIKE MY BOY CHUCKY SAYS 


WHOA WHOA WHOA WHATS GOING ON IN HERE , SOMEONE HAS THE BEIBER FEVER :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :|


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 17 2010, 10:04 AM~18832546
> *LIKE MY BOY CHUCKY SAYS
> WHOA WHOA WHOA WHATS GOING ON IN HERE , SOMEONE HAS THE BEIBER FEVER  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :|
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Some updates on the 37. :biggrin: 
Got the seatbelts in.Floorboars are on and the moon is in.
Now to the the motor. :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 28 2010, 12:33 PM~18931864
> *Some updates on the 37. :biggrin:
> Got the seatbelts in.Floorboars are on and the moon is in.
> Now to the the motor. :cheesy:
> ...


 thats gonna look real good on my shelf


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 02:09 PM~18932169
> *thats gonna look real good on my shelf
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

UPDATE FOO!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

x2!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Nov 11 2010, 11:35 AM~19043332
> *UPDATE FOO!
> *


U KNOW THIS NIKKA DONT FINISH SHIT! :twak:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Nov 11 2010, 01:29 PM~19043648
> *U KNOW THIS NIKKA DONT FINISH SHIT! :twak:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Nov 11 2010, 01:35 PM~19043332
> *UPDATE FOO!
> *


Sorry.no updates for now.the car will be unvailed at the Victorville show.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 28 2010, 07:33 PM~18931864
> *Some updates on the 37. :biggrin:
> Got the seatbelts in.Floorboars are on and the moon is in.
> Now to the the motor. :cheesy:
> ...


lookin good


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 11 2010, 10:22 PM~19047374
> *lookin good
> *


thx bro.I cant belive its been about 7 yrs since i finish a model.dam time flys.


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 12 2010, 01:54 PM~19052526
> *thx bro.I cant belive its been about 7 yrs since i finish a model.dam time flys.
> *


Hey bro it might been a while since you finish a model but at lease you getting this one done, and it's looking good!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Nov 12 2010, 03:07 PM~19052958
> *Hey bro it might been a while since you finish a model but at lease you getting this one done, and it's looking good!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx brotha.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Nov 11 2010, 07:59 PM~19047211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT IGNORE ME U SUMBISH! :angry:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 11 2010, 07:59 PM~19047211
> *Sorry.no updates for now.the car will be unvailed at the Victorville show.
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Nov 11 2010, 01:29 PM~19043648
> *U KNOW THIS NIKKA DONT FINISH SHIT! :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Oct 15 2010, 03:25 PM~18821415
> *Heres the CD you requested :burn:
> 
> Justin Bieber - My World + My World 2.0
> ...


damn DBL you post whoreing in here too


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Nov 16 2010, 10:47 PM~19089011
> *damn DBL you post whoreing in here too
> *


 :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Adding the final touches to the 37 today. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2010, 12:01 PM~19118007
> *Adding the final touches to the 37 today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 real classy touch.. KB.. I love the lines and the shade's of the two colors!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 20 2010, 01:23 PM~19118120
> *real classy touch.. KB..  I love the lines and the shade's of the two colors!
> *


thank you so much bro.it was a fun build but also stressfull.But im very happy the way its coming out.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2010, 01:01 PM~19118007
> *Adding the final touches to the 37 today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2010, 12:29 PM~19118144
> *thank you so much bro.it was a fun build but also stressfull.But im very happy the way its coming out.
> *


r u going to the show 2morrow, r u taking ur car??????????????????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Car will be done but I can't make it to the show.


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2010, 03:00 PM~19118610
> *Car will be done but I can't make it to the show.
> *


 :twak: :banghead: :banghead:   :x: :rant:  :banghead: :tears: :angry:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2010, 01:00 PM~19118610
> *Car will be done but I can't make it to the show.
> *


 :drama: :drama: :nosad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 20 2010, 04:26 PM~19119022
> *:drama:  :drama:  :nosad:
> *


trust me.Im bummed too but at least the car will be done. :cheesy:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2010, 03:57 PM~19119196
> *trust me.Im bummed too but at least the car will be done. :cheesy:
> *


Theres always next year or the year after that.... :twak: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 20 2010, 03:32 PM~19119374
> *Theres always next year or the year after that.... :twak:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :drama:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 20 2010, 05:32 PM~19119374
> *Theres always next year or the year after that.... :twak:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2010, 08:44 PM~19120965
> *:biggrin:
> *


:boink:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Nov 20 2010, 09:49 PM~19121022
> *:boink:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2010, 08:55 PM~19121061
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

When the "Unveiling" :wow: hno: hno: hno: :run: :run: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 21 2010, 12:34 PM~19124411
> *When the "Unveiling"  :wow:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :run:  :run:  :cheesy:
> *


when i get home. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 21 2010, 02:27 PM~19125438
> *when i get home. :biggrin:
> *


:boink:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 21 2010, 01:27 PM~19125438
> *when i get home. :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I need to go buy blackwash for the grill and im done and can post pics. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2010, 11:01 AM~19118007
> *Adding the final touches to the 37 today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Damn KB... This is lookin killer!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 22 2010, 10:10 AM~19132549
> *I need to go buy blackwash for the grill and im done and can post pics. :cheesy:
> *


You don't need blackwash, just flat black paint


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 22 2010, 11:13 AM~19132565
> *:0  :0  :0 Damn KB... This is lookin killer!!!!
> *


 :squint:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Nov 22 2010, 11:40 AM~19133203
> *:squint:
> *


 :uh: Something on your mind??


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 22 2010, 11:13 AM~19132565
> *:0  :0  :0 Damn KB... This is lookin killer!!!!
> *


it sure is james to bad he cant finish it :0 :wow: :biggrin:  

hey kb makie mark send some stuff for u bro hit me up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 22 2010, 01:34 PM~19133151
> *You don't need blackwash, just flat black paint
> *


le me try that. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 22 2010, 03:35 PM~19134166
> *it sure is james to bad he cant finish it  :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> hey kb makie mark send some stuff for u bro hit me up!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

hey kb were r u hidding homie, so i could come get u dog. come out n play were looking for u :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 22 2010, 03:01 PM~19134388
> *
> *


:boink:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 28 2010, 06:05 PM~19185088
> *hey kb were r u hidding homie, so i could come get u dog. come out n play were looking for u :biggrin:
> *


HE KNOWS YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING FOR HIM BUT HE STILL HASN'T FINISHED THAT MODEL THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE DONE FOR LIKE 3 SHOWS AGO. IF YOU DID FINISH IT PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED!


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 28 2010, 08:00 PM~19185705
> *HE KNOWS YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING FOR HIM BUT HE STILL HASN'T FINISHED THAT MODEL THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE DONE FOR LIKE 3 SHOWS AGO. IF YOU DID FINISH IT PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 28 2010, 08:05 PM~19185088
> *hey kb were r u hidding homie, so i could come get u dog. come out n play were looking for u :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :boink: :boink: :around: :sprint: :ninja: :sprint: :ninja:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS BADASS.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2010, 07:43 PM~19194085
> *I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
> I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


well kb i want to say congrats on finishing ur 1st 2010 build. its look=n sweet,& bad ass, now can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2010, 07:43 PM~19194085
> *I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
> I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


looks bad ass


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Real nice build KB.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2010, 06:43 PM~19194085
> *I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
> I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Dave...you got down on this one bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you so much brothas.Took me a bit to finish it but i had alot of fun on this build.  
Now for the next project.Gotz to have 2 cars for the next meeting.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2010, 07:43 PM~19194085
> *I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
> I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown:

































nah just kidding brother looks sweet hope my model can look this nice when its done


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Nov 30 2010, 09:30 AM~19199409
> *:thumbsdown:
> nah just kidding brother looks sweet hope my model can look this nice when its done
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out real nice!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2010, 05:27 PM~19203165
> *That came out real nice!!
> *


thank you brotha.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Now im starting on a 62 impala lowrod.Something like these. :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 2 2010, 08:41 AM~19218277
> *Now im starting on a 62 impala lowrod.Something like these. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


i like the second one :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

*heres the Cd you wanted* :biggrin: 

Justin_Bieber-My_Worlds_Acoustic








Track List

01. One Time (Acoustic)
02. Baby (Acoustic)
03. One Less Lonely Girl (Acoustic)
04. Down To Earth (Acoustic)
05. You Smile (Acoustic)
06. Favorite Girl (Acoustic)
07. That Should Be Me (Acoustic)
08. Never Say Never (Acoustic)
09. Pray
10. Somebody To Love (Feat. Usher)
11. Never Say Never (Feat. Jaden Smith)

http://d01.megashares.com/dl/oORRHUV/Justi...2010-CaHeSo.rar


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Dec 10 2010, 05:18 PM~19295692
> *heres the Cd you wanted :biggrin:
> 
> Justin_Bieber-My_Worlds_Acoustic
> ...



:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 10 2010, 03:45 PM~19294425
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Dec 10 2010, 06:18 PM~19295692
> *heres the Cd you wanted :biggrin:
> 
> Justin_Bieber-My_Worlds_Acoustic
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 10 2010, 11:01 PM~19298545
> *:cheesy:
> *


:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 11 2010, 12:39 AM~19298839
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Dec 10 2010, 06:18 PM~19295692
> *heres the Cd you wanted :biggrin:
> 
> Justin_Bieber-My_Worlds_Acoustic
> ...


 :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 11 2010, 01:19 PM~19301378
> *:uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 2 2010, 07:41 AM~19218277
> *Now im starting on a 62 impala lowrod.Something like these. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That would look good with these rims. And they are for sale :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Dec 11 2010, 06:04 PM~19302676
> *That would look good with these rims. And they are for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hell ya.sold :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 11 2010, 12:19 PM~19301378
> *:uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


X :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigkev_21 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 10:19 PM~16345145
> *Resin Hearse and Limne day ill build them.
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get those?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 11 2010, 06:07 PM~19303592
> *X  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 11 2010, 11:19 AM~19301378
> *:uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:yessad: X2


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

Wer is all the builds in the thread. All you ever see is happy faces and justin bieber. I want to see some builds here......

















:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 12 2010, 09:42 PM~19311891
> *Wer is all the builds in the thread.  All you ever see is happy faces and justin bieber. I want to see some builds here......
> 
> 
> ...


X 1000,000 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW S FROM SANTA MARIA 805


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Dec 24 2010, 05:01 PM~19413419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  same to you bro


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 25 2010, 11:15 PM~19421053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Dec 24 2010, 04:01 PM~19413419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Mmmmmm... My kind of christmas....merry x-mas to everybody specially my homie KB...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 26 2010, 12:33 AM~19421454
> *Mmmmmm... My kind of christmas....merry x-mas to everybody specially my homie KB...
> *


Thank you brotha  same to you and your family.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 8 2011, 11:29 PM~19544647
> *ttt
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Pics Pics Pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 11 2011, 06:48 PM~19569206
> *Pics Pics Pics?? :biggrin:
> *


i will as soon as i can.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 12 2011, 12:36 PM~19575190
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 

have a few days here at the house thinking.So i used that time to put in a lil work on the chopper.Ill post progress pics tonite.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2011, 12:10 PM~19620740
> *:biggrin:
> 
> have a few days here at the house thinking.So i used that time to put in a lil work on the chopper.Ill post progress pics tonite.
> *


62


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 17 2011, 02:12 PM~19620760
> *62
> *


that one also


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

put in a lil work on the chopper past couple days.almost done.sorry for the crappy pic.it was from my iphone.i will take better pics in the sun tomarrow.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2011, 09:35 PM~19625612
> *put in a lil work on the chopper past couple days.almost done.sorry for the crappy pic.it was from my iphone.i will take better pics in the sun tomarrow.
> 
> 
> ...


 nice...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 18 2011, 12:03 AM~19626698
> *nice...
> *


thank you


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bike looks good Dave...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 12:24 AM~19626904
> *Bike looks good Dave...
> *


Thank you bro :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

:squint:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2011, 08:35 PM~19625612
> *put in a lil work on the chopper past couple days.almost done.sorry for the crappy pic.it was from my iphone.i will take better pics in the sun tomarrow.
> 
> 
> ...


After blowing the dust off this topics and searching through countless pages I found this...and what do u know he does build.... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2011, 10:35 PM~19625612
> *put in a lil work on the chopper past couple days.almost done.sorry for the crappy pic.it was from my iphone.i will take better pics in the sun tomarrow.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 18 2011, 01:43 PM~20365678
> *
> *


that will be done real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 18 2011, 12:21 PM~20365864
> *that will be done real soon. :biggrin:
> *



CAN I HAVE IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 18 2011, 02:32 PM~20365955
> *CAN I HAVE IT!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: after the meeting.


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

q vo paysa :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 18 2011, 01:05 PM~20365348
> *After blowing the dust off this topics and searching through countless pages I found this...and what do u know he does build.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i take for ever but i do.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

kustombuilder said:


> Thank you so much brothas.Took me a bit to finish it but i had alot of fun on this build.
> Now for the next project.Gotz to have 2 cars for the next meeting.


sup kb still waitting on this :nosad: 



kustombuilder said:


> Now im starting on a 62 impala lowrod.Something like these. :cheesy:


still havent seen nothing on this :drama::drama::nosad:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i noticed he takes all year to build 1 car its always worth the wait lol


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> sup kb still waitting on this :nosad:
> 
> 
> still havent seen nothing on this :drama::drama::nosad:


:twak::twak::twak::buttkick::buttkick::buttkick: Its not going to happen bro so why bother.........


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Damn KANT BUILD u Gona let them talk to u like that com'n bro I kno u got sumtin.....


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

chilly willie said:


> :twak::twak::twak::buttkick::buttkick::buttkick: Its not going to happen bro so why bother.........


 i feel you woodgrain and chilly!!!!! he's been in the club longer then me and i've pass him already!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

chris hicks said:


> i feel you woodgrain and chilly!!!!! he's been in the club longer then me and i've pass him already!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao:


Me too


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I just got home from seeing my sick friend.Imma try to work on something right now.Just kind of depressed my friend is dying.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that KB. Prayers said for your friend.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Sorry to hear that KB. Prayers said for your friend.


thx bro.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

i know what your going through kb. best thing to do is spend time with your buddy. but also make time to sit back and relax homie. i know its rough but try not to let the stress get you down homei..... now go build something or i;ll pass ya in 2011 builds lol wait i might have allready


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

crxlowrider said:


> i know what your going through kb. best thing to do is spend time with your buddy. but also make time to sit back and relax homie. i know its rough but try not to let the stress get you down homei..... now go build something or i;ll pass ya in 2011 builds lol wait i might have allready


yeh listen to him kb relax paint n build something cuzz the clock is going tik tok my brother


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

sr.woodgrain said:


> yeh listen to him kb relax paint n build something cuzz the clock is going tik tok my brother


:thumbsup:



crxlowrider said:


> i know what your going through kb. best thing to do is spend time with your buddy. but also make time to sit back and relax homie. i know its rough but try not to let the stress get you down homei..... now go build something or i;ll pass ya in 2011 builds lol wait i might have allready



thx bro.:biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

kustombuilder said:


> I just got home from seeing my sick friend.Imma try to work on something right now.Just kind of depressed my friend is dying.


:tears::tears:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

So I have the ssr with me.I took a couple crappy pics of some rims im thinking.Still tossing around some rim ideas.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wires....like Willy posted it up with..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

MKD904 said:


> Wires....like Willy posted it up with..


ill try some tonite.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice paint job.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

modelsbyroni said:


> Nice paint job.


thanks bro.It was painted by my club brother chilly willy.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Got a lil more work done on the KK truck.Hope you guys like the progress.


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

kustombuilder said:


> Got a lil more work done on the KK truck.Hope you guys like the progress.


Looks good KB.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm diggin' the krispy kreme truck! That thing is cool!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

kustombuilder said:


> Got a lil more work done on the KK truck.Hope you guys like the progress.


thats cool!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks for the props


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Build looks kool. Great Idea


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

kustombuilder said:


> So I have the ssr with me.I took a couple crappy pics of some rims im thinking.Still tossing around some rim ideas.


I like the paint work. Those wheels hummmm. Let me look thru my stash and see what I come up with


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

ShowRodFreak said:


> I like the paint work. Those wheels hummmm. Let me look thru my stash and see what I come up with


That's what I said, A little too bling bling for my taste. Nice build though:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

LMAO


----------

